# dominant opals?



## 19pigeonracer88 (Nov 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn9oiUiYoLs&feature=related check this vid from arnd 1:00 upto 1:15 how comes in this breed itis possible to breed 2 dom opals together and babys stay living?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

You should put threads like this in the genetics, There is no problems with breeding dom opals together. At least to my knowledge, the only modifier with death problems are almonds.


----------



## 19pigeonracer88 (Nov 13, 2011)

have you ever bred opal to opal? becky m says it cant be done as the babys die if **** or smething


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

yeah you were right. It can be hard to judge a rec opal vs a dominant opal though.


http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/RECESSIVEOPAL.html


Frank Mosca said:


> There is a possibility of some confusion with a look-alike mutation to recessive opal, Dominant Opal. However, they are two very separate things and each inherits independently of the other. Dominant Opal also has a lethal factor associated with it. Homozygous Dominant Opals either never hatch, or if they do, seldom live to fledge. Those extremely rare few that do get out of the nest, almost never live to breeding age. Dominant Opal is now found in Racing Homers, but is still very scarce. It was added in the last twenty years by a few people in an attempt to create white-bar and white check birds. It's much more common in show pigeons of central European ancestry, e.g,. Strassers, Saxon Pouters and many of the German Color Pigeons.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Satinettes are not opal at all. They are frill stenciled.

Dominant opal is linked to lethal genes but it is possible (although rare) to get a homozygous cockbird to live long enough to breed.


----------



## 19pigeonracer88 (Nov 13, 2011)

i was told they were dominant opal laced lol i like the starling pigeosn blacks with wite bars and toy stencill or frill stencil? check liek patern but those arent dominant so would take a couple years just to tranfer to a racer then to try and include the racing blood there after


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Starlings are toy stencil  Satinettes also have some TS in them I believe in order to improve the white.


----------

